# General > Genealogy >  McAulay family, Latheron and Bower

## Sheena

Hello. 
My great Granddad Peter McAulay was born in Latheronwheel in 1857 and travelled around the country looking for work, ending his life in Glasgow. He came form a faily large family, most of whom I have not traced beyond their childhood but there was a brother, Angus b1859, also in Latheron who married Mary Anne MacKay and went on to have at least six children in Bower. They were Alexanderina c1892, Eliza c1896, William C c1898, Mary Ann c1900, Isabella C c1902 and Margaret c1904. 
Angus died in Olrig (Castletown, I think) in 1939. 
I was wondering if there might be anyone out there researching McAulays in Caithness/Sutherland other than me? 

Sheena

----------


## sgmcgregor

Sheena,

I have a direct ancestor named Macaulay, but unfortunately I have been unable to progress further on this line due to the surname being recorded differently through his life. I'll mention it here on the off-chance that you may have comes across something in your travels, but not necessarily expecting anything.

Angus Macaulay (recorded as Eneas Macinlay on his marriage record in the OPR) was supposedly born in the parish of Latheron around 1830, although I have been unable to confirm this.

Angus/Eneas married Christina "Christy" Miller on 20th December 1850 in Thrumster. Angus is given on his death certificate as being the son of David Macaulay and Christina Gunn, and Christina Miller was the daughter of Kenneth Miller and Helen/Ellen Bruce.

I have successfully traced Angus and Christina's family through their life in Thrumster, and their children in Wick, and one who moved to Edinburgh, but cannot seem to reach further back from Angus to his parents or grandparents.

This information is being thrown out there for you to see, just in the remote hope that it may link somewhere to your family.

Regards,
Steven

----------

